# Just a 3" RPZ Replaced



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought I posted this on this forum. Guess I only did it on Facebook. 

Had a call from a property manager that has a new tenant taking over a space. He said the tenant's plumber failed a 3" 909 valve for domestic water supply and he wanted me to take a look at it. It indeed did fail and after some inspection I noticed the valve had some freeze damage which warped the check valve chambers. Also this valve was installed with out a wye strainer. Here in Illinois all RPZ's are required to have a wye strainer installed unless it is installed on a fire protection system.

So here are the pictures.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

In the last picture in the above post is showing a pipe support I added under the 3" riser which went up 15' and over 5' with only one clevis hanger holding it all up.

The third picture down is the wye strainer being added in. The spread of a watts 909 with out the wye strainer is 42 1/4" as it turns out an AMES C400 (Watts Colt) spread is 31 3/4" with out the wye strainer, the wye strainer adds 10 1/8" so it was very easy to fit the unit right in.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the rating on your hoist?

Had to change out a defective 3" a few months ago. That would have been helpful. As it was, a couple of the GC's laborers came in handy.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

A little scrap to take home too!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I do like that hoist too. can you get a model number?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> I do like that hoist too. can you get a model number?





Plumbus said:


> What is the rating on your hoist?
> 
> Had to change out a defective 3" a few months ago. That would have been helpful. As it was, a couple of the GC's laborers came in handy.


It is an engine hoist my buddy owns. Since this valve was behind the fire sprinkler piping it made the most sense to me to use. I did this whole job by myself. 

I'll have a look later today for the capacity and model #


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From a little on line research, an engine hoist like that rents for about $25 a day.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

With the black part of the boom extended like in the pictures it is rated at 1000 pounds, and if I had the black boom put all the way into the red part it would lift 4000 pounds.

http://www.amazon.com/Engine-Cherry-Picker-Hoist-Crane/dp/B0013XLIMW


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I use one I bought from PepBoys for like $160.00 N.I.B. Hey Ron! So you think there was freeze damage even inside that room? How cold does it get there


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

We usually take those apart and install them piece by piece, eliminating the need for hoist.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I use one I bought from PepBoys for like $160.00 N.I.B. Hey Ron! So you think there was freeze damage even inside that room? How cold does it get there


Unit was vacant for a few years, and last year we had the deep freeze. The whole unit had busted pipes in the walls.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> We usually take those apart and install them piece by piece, eliminating the need for hoist.


Not a lot of room to do that here, The space between the fire system pipe and the domestic supply was pretty close. Also the fact it was 3 feet off the floor, and each piece is still heavy, I would of needed a hoist since I was by myself. And if I had helpers there would of been no way the helpers and myself could fit behind the unit. 

It was very easy to pull it with the hoist and set the new valve with the hoist.


----------

